# Pau weather



## mirren

I'm considering buying a place near Pau, but wondering about the weather...
For context: I'm from Northern California originally, where it either rains or the sky is blue. I spent 10 years in Edinburgh and hated how grey it was. I now live in London, and it's slightly better, but I'm craving brighter light and warmer summers. I know Pau is wet and doesn't have the Mediterranean skies, but with climate change I'd rather have the rain than drought. 
Is there anyone on here who knows London weather who can comment on whether Pau would feel substantially different?


----------



## ccm47

Hi Mirren,
Welcome to the forum. I was born in London, and although I moved away very shortly after I have also worked and stayed there long term. Pau is a 100km south of where I now live so I'm only an occasional visitor there. Hence I am limited in how I can help.

What I can tell you is that London's weather is mainly driven by easterly and northerly winds, hence cold when compared even with places like Bournemouth on the South coast, but it is reasonably dry as rain comes predominantly from the west and most of it falls immediately it hits the West country. I do not miss the Siberian winds blowing up the Thames, nor the dark winter afternoons.

Pau being 1200 km nearer the equator is much sunnier and almost never suffers from easterly or northerly weather patterns. Southerlies will come off the Pyrenees and westerlies do bring rain from the Atlantic. Thus everybody in Pau gets more daylight especially over the winter, and a lot more sun. You would notice the difference e.g. just before Xmas last year temperatures were 19° C throughout the region of Nouvelle Aquitaine. I haven't been down to or through Pau since then so didn't notice how much snowfall there was. We have had none at all as we are low lying and have had very little in the last 8:years. Frost is also a rarity here but a plant killer when it arrives in the vineyards in late March.
The air around Pau is a lot cleaner than in London even though there are a number of factories around.

I take it that you have a decent weather app which will allow you to monitor a second world location on your PC or phone?

There are many things that I think London offers that Pau probably doesn't but decent weather isn't one of them.


----------



## BackinFrance

Surely if somewhere is as wet as Pau, it gets a lot of cloud? But I think this is why it is so often recommended on this forum to rent for approximately one year before you buy.

Not sure what 'near' Pau means. But as suggested you can always check the weather apps. Perhaps check these sites:









Climat Pau (64000) en 2021


Climat et historique météo de Pau (64000) : Pau a connu 1 876 heures de soleil en 2021 alors que la pluie...




www.linternaute.com










Ensoleillement et climat sur Pau - Mairie de Pau et sa ville


Ensoleillement, inclinaison optimale, température minimale et maximale sur Pau : Toutes les données sur le rayonnement solaire sur la ville de Pau. Toutes les informations de la ville de Pau (La commune et sa mairie). Pyrénées-Atlantiques, Nouvelle-Aquitaine.




www.annuaire-mairie.fr







Climat Pau: Pluviométrie et Température moyenne Pau, diagramme ombrothermique pour Pau - Climate-Data.org


----------

